
Redefinition of the kilogram unit - plurby
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1058062583511404545.html
======
anticensor
Kilogram was the last measure based on a concrete object. After this, all
measures will be based on fundamental physical constants.

~~~
ryacko
Can’t wait for what would happen one century from now when we double the order
of magnitude of observable precision.

------
rkagerer
"No, honey, I'm not getting fat. It's just the IPK is losing atoms."

